# goats don't like buzzards



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

as the title says i found out the hard way goats don't like buzzards. i tried eating two today and i ended up with the various busted parts you see here. just hope repairtime won't take so long as i've read for other people...


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

*OUCH*


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

Holy SH*T!!!! I thought bird _crap_ on the goat was bad!!! You didn't lose it... That's good... but *Holy CRAP!!!*


----------



## texgoat (May 11, 2007)

THAT SUCKS ASS!!!!!


----------



## blkngrygoat (Feb 7, 2007)

How fast were you going? I work for an airplane company, and that looks like the old turkey cannon to me.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

around 60 or so mph. was on a back road enjoying the landscape. the buzzard in the windscreen got up 30 seconds afterwards and walked off. the one in the grill landed in the ditch, i never saw him leave the ditch. called the estimator today and it should be ready to roll thursday or friday but she uncovered another problem, overspray...


----------



## cpowell (Mar 1, 2007)

i had a small bird hit my windshield about a month or so ago. luckily it didn't crack anything, just bounced off, bird died though and **** himself when he hit.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

koman said:


> but she uncovered another problem, overspray...


?????????:confused


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

it's from the joint i work at. not sure how i'm going to handle this because i'm not really wanting to do anything with the paint that's going to void the warranty corrosion-wise. i might have another trick up my sleeve for it though. i'll see it when i pick it up.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Yeah, I see those bastards perched all over town. Power poles, roofs, ect. Never seen 'em attack a goat, though.


----------



## 04-Yellow Goat (Mar 21, 2007)

stupid birds....lets kill them all!!!! muuuuuuuuuu aaah ahahhahahaha


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

here's pictures after the repairs. took them this morning. the background is the citadel, part of me and part of charleston sc. i tried to take photos of the overspray but the camera didn't do well. old technology...


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

Man it's always bad to see a goat injured, Nice job on the repairs. What was the total bill? 

I had to remove over spray on mine as well. Rubbed the car out and a good wax job and she looked great. 

Keep the shinny side up!:rofl:


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

damages were at 1575 and some change. i'm going to look into the overspray issue, it's from my employer


----------

